
Spacetime manipulation of quantum information around rotating black holes - ovidiu69
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0003491618302586?via%3Dihub
======
ovidiu69
Interested in how the geometry of spacetime can create and manipulate quantum
information?

